# Help! Cd Changer Installation



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

Can anyone provide me with instructions on installing the BMW 6 disc CD changer in a 2003 530i? Your help will be appreciated.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Am I the only one who finds it odd that a Client Advisor comes to ask a bunch of users about installing a changer rather than his own Service Technicians?  

In any case, I just found this that might be helpful:

http://www.eurobuyers.com/instinstr/cdinstall.html


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Am I the only one who finds it odd that a Client Advisor comes to ask a bunch of users about installing a changer rather than his own Service Technicians?
> 
> In any case, I just found this that might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.eurobuyers.com/instinstr/cdinstall.html


Kaz,

OK, I'm odd! :loco: Really, the techs were out for lunch and I needed the info right away! Thanks very much for the info.


----------

